# Como puedo Medir una Tarjeta Madre



## Laoth (Nov 11, 2008)

Saludos a la comunidad, solo deseo que me dijan como puedo probar o medir una tarjeta madre en donde si enciende pero no me da video, coloquè una tarjeta de video PCI express y tampoco me da video, alguien me podria orientar para llegar al problema, no se si con el multimetro pueda medir algun componente que me permita saber cual es el problema o algo por el estilo. Buenas muchisimas graicas de antemano.


----------



## Laoth (Nov 21, 2008)

No pues gracias por sus comentarios, invetigaré por mi parte.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 21, 2008)

Medir una placa madre, es muy complicado, tiene varias capas de pistas y muchos procesos intermedios para descargar al procesador de trabajo. 

Con un osciloscopio quizas podrias seguir alguna señal, pero con la complejidad de las mismas dudo que encuentres un fallo en medio de un mar de conexiones. 

Suerte. Y no vi antes tu mensaje.


----------



## leoman001 (Mar 29, 2009)

Por ejemplo, si desconectas todo de la board, inclusive los cables del interruptor, del reset del led del hdd... y dejas solo la alimentación, y al conectar la corriente, sin oprimir ningun boton, el pc se activa, es porque la board se quemó...
Pero ese es solo un indicador, como bien lo expresó lanselor, tienes que identificar muchos sintomas en diversas formas para llegar a entender porque no te sirve...


----------

